# Any recommended Firewire 1394b Card (PCIX)



## jigzat (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello to all, I have a Dell Optiplex 755 and I wish I could use my Firewire HDD's with that machine. I have seen some 1394b cards but I haven't found any reference of compatibility with FreeBSD and whether or not they support Daisychain. Any ideas?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000WCT5HK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A28SS3BS1DBQ92

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002S53IG8/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2013)

Please note that PCI-X and PCIe are not the same thing.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI-X
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCIE


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Feb 14, 2013)

jigzat said:
			
		

> Hello to all, I have a Dell Optiplex 755 and I wish I could use my Firewire HDD's with that machine. I have seen some 1394b cards but I haven't found any reference of compatibility with FreeBSD and whether or not they support Daisychain. Any ideas?


You want a PCI Express card for the O755. If you have a video card in the x16 slot, you only have a single x1 slot available. [This is on the desktop and mini-tower, the SFF only has one slot and needs a low profile card/bracket, and the USFF doesn't support expansion cards at all.]

The second product you linked (Syba SD-PEX30009) looks like it will work - I downloaded their Windows driver and looked at the .inf file. Their cards are all Vendor 104C, Device 8025, and that chipset (TI TSB82AA2) is supported by the fwohci(4) driver.


----------



## jigzat (Feb 15, 2013)

Thank you very much to both. I wasn't aware of PCIX, is been a while since I don't use anything different than a closed system (Mac). Yes I have a video card in the PCI Express but I only use it for the HDMI output but if it works on the PCI even better. I will check into the DS PEX30009. 

Thank you again.


----------

